

5 common questions people ask about A/B testing - andykozik
http://blog.changeagain.me/?p=4

======
metricscat_com
Really important do A/B testing for validating your MVP. But often it takes
more time.

------
chapay
A/b testing is very important in our sphere

------
andykozik
Hey, post your comments :)

~~~
dang
Voting rings are punished pretty harshly by the HN software, and moderators
will pile on in egregious cases, like this one, as well. So it's not in your
interests to do this!

~~~
andykozik
It's provocation!

